# Possible to remove 4 women avatars at top for privacy



## chiprecious (Aug 4, 2009)

while viewing the site in public places.  For example when i view the site at work, I'm more self conscious due to the cute little women at the top.  Can we have an options to remove it, just like we can also remove the members avatars and signatures?


----------



## SilentRuby (Aug 4, 2009)

I just tried something to see if it worked. But I adblocked it, I don't know if you have Mozilla Firefox but it took away the LHCF logo and the women.  I even went as far as removing the ads


----------



## butterfly_wings (Aug 4, 2009)

I hear you can view the site in archive mode, that might help as it look simpler


----------



## nysister (Aug 4, 2009)

Pocket_Sized♥♥♥ said:


> I just tried something to see if it worked. But I adblocked it, I don't know if you have Mozilla Firefox but it took away the LHCF logo and the women.  I even went as far as removing the ads


I use Firefox. How do you ad block?


----------



## Lenee925 (Aug 4, 2009)

nysister said:


> I use Firefox. How do you ad block?



Just right-click on the offending ad and select the blocking option


----------



## skegeesmb (Aug 4, 2009)

I just tested it out.  It works to right click and block the option using Firefox.


----------



## skegeesmb (Aug 4, 2009)

The question is how do you undo it?  I can't see any avatars.


----------



## Demi27 (Aug 4, 2009)

skegeesmb said:


> The question is how do you undo it? I can't see any avatars.


 
Tools AdBlockPlus Preferences....uncheck the ones you blocked (more than likely the last ones in the list). 

Click apply and then refresh. 

Pictures will show back up.


----------



## SilentRuby (Aug 4, 2009)

nysister said:


> I use Firefox. How do you ad block?



Sorry, I walked away from the computer, but I see Lenee answered you.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 4, 2009)

OP and responders.  Thanks!!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Aug 4, 2009)

yes we were talking about this at the the chitown meetup. thanks chiprecious for bringing this up!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 5, 2009)

chiprecious said:


> while viewing the site in public places.  For example when i view the site at work, I'm more self conscious due to the cute little women at the top.  Can we have an options to remove it, just like we can also remove the members avatars and signatures?


Are you saying we can block avatars and siggies? I didn't know that. How is it done?


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 5, 2009)

good question


----------



## chiprecious (Aug 5, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> Are you saying we can block avatars and siggies? I didn't know that. How is it done?


 
Go to User CP, then edit options.  If you scroll down you can uncheck those boxes.  Also, I have my view set to 40 threads/page.  On those super long threads, this really helps!


----------



## Ladybug33 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am nervous about downloading firefox on my work computer.  Can you block the 4 women avatar with google?  I tried to right click but I don't see an option.


----------



## chiprecious (Aug 5, 2009)

Ladybug33 said:


> I am nervous about downloading firefox on my work computer. Can you block the 4 women avatar with google? I tried to right click but I don't see an option.


 
EXACTLY...we all probably aren't supposed to be on it as much at work as we do..but to download firefox...  I'll be fired!!


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2009)

Pocket_Sized♥♥♥ said:


> I just tried something to see if it worked. But I adblocked it, I don't know if you have Mozilla Firefox but it took away the LHCF logo and the women.  I even went as far as removing the ads


HOW??? I have Mozilla Firefox. Please share....

*
Edited to add: nevermind! I saw Lenee's response! thank you!!!*


----------

